# Demotivationals (Anti-Motivationals)



## Darla (Jul 29, 2008)

Remember those Motivational posters that you would read about on the airplane in flight shopping magazine. You do?

These are not them. this is the opposite. Always better than the originals

The adult ones are located here

Add your own or comment if you wish


----------



## Darla (Jul 29, 2008)

fear is mine


----------



## Darla (Jul 29, 2008)

-


----------



## Darla (Jul 29, 2008)

-cola wars is mine


----------



## Darla (Jul 29, 2008)

-


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ha ha,, I love these! Where can I buy some for my office?


----------



## Darla (Jul 29, 2008)

ok so i do love these


----------



## Darla (Jul 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ha ha,, I love these! Where can I buy some for my office? there are plenty of places. but if you go to despair.com you can make your own and then make a tshirt or a poster out of it. I made one or two there.


----------

